# Just bought a M&P 9



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi folks, I just picked up a new M&P 9 this week and have been getting use to it. I must say the gun is amazing.
There is a gun shop a few min from my house and I thought I would check to see if they had any magazines. The owner said he was out of stock but I can order them from the S&W website. I looked but all I could find are magazines that have 10 round capacity, the ones that came with the gun are 17 round.
Are the 17 round magazines not available online?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. There are some M&P fans around here. :smt023



omegajb said:


> I looked but all I could find are magazines that have 10 round capacity, the ones that came with the gun are 17 round.
> Are the 17 round magazines not available online?


It appears that a lot of places online are out of stock such as midway and ableammo.

There is one on gunbroker.
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=114763380

And you can purchase them from S&W. :smt023
https://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp...441&tabselected=opti&parent_category_rn=33308

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Almost EVERYONE is out of high-cap mags for the M&P. I want to buy 4-5 spares for USPSA when I get my M&P Pro, but I can't find em either...

Let me know if you find any anywhere!

Jeff


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats! Although I ended up buying something else, I really liked shooting the M&P. The compact 9mm in particular was a nice example of its type.l Have fun with it.


----------

